

Microsoft under Ballmer - miles
http://www.mbaonline.com/microsoft-mba/

======
kkt262
What goes down can always go back up again. I'm not a Microsoft fanboy by any
means (actually I prefer Apple a lot), but 11 years ago it was Apple that was
on the downturn before they released the iPod. Who knows? Maybe Microsoft will
be onto something soon.

